# Unterschied zwischen Referenzvariable und Instanzvariable.



## Aprendiendo (31. Aug 2017)

Hallo, alle miteinander!

Kann mir jemand bitte mit einfachen Worten erklären, was *der Unterschied zwischen eine Referenzvariable und eine Instanzvariable* ist? Bis vor kurzem habe ich angenommen, es wäre dasselbe, ist aber anscheinend nicht ...

Ich habe im Internet gesucht, aber das mit _einfachen Worten_ war nicht der Fall.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Flown (31. Aug 2017)

Der Unterschied liegt bei dem einen was (referenzvariable) es ist und bei dem anderen wo (instanzvariable) es ist.
Heißt: 
 * In Java gibt es zwei Arten von Typen: primitve(byte, short, char, int, ...) und referenz(alle Klassen die von Object ableiten). Eine Referenzvariable hällt eben alle Typen außer primitive (T obj = ...)
 * Was den Scope einer Variable betrifft gibt es zwei Arten: Klassenvariablen(static) und Instanzvariablen. Bei Instanzvariablen gehören die Variablen zu einer Ausprägung einer Klasse - sprich, Instanz. Bei Klassenvariabeln gehört sie zur Klasse (static).


----------



## Aprendiendo (31. Aug 2017)

Ich glaube, ich beginne langsam zu kapieren. Danke!


----------

